# China's Digital Dictatorship - Black Mirror Style



## nysister (Sep 21, 2018)

https://www.sciencealert.com/china-...mirror-mass-surveillance-digital-dictatorship

"
*China's Chilling 'Social Credit System' Is Straight Out of Dystopian Sci-Fi, And It's Already Switched On*
Like Black Mirror. Totally like Black Mirror.


PETER DOCKRILL
20 SEP 2018
It's been in the pipeline for years: a sprawling, technological mass surveillance network the likes of which the world has never seen. And it's already been switched on.

*China's "Social Credit System" – which is expected to be fully operational by 2020 – doesn't just monitor the nation's almost 1.4 billion citizens. It's also designed to control and coerce them, in a gigantic social engineering experiment that some have called the "gamification of trust".*

That's because the massive project, which has been slowly coming together for over a decade, is about assigning an individual trust score to each and every citizen, and to businesses too.

According to China's Communist Party, the system will "allow the trustworthy to roam freely under heaven while making it hard for the discredited to take a single step".

To pull this off, the unprecedented scheme will harness the immense reach of China's technological infrastructure: *some 200 million CCTV cameras, according to a reportby Australia's Foreign Correspondent*.

The idea is these ever-watchful eyes will be hooked up to facial recognition systems, and cross-checked with financial, medical records, and legal records – with the whole apparatus regulated and interpreted by advanced, big-data-crunching AI networks.

The sweeping dystopia of it all is uncannily reminiscent of the TV show _Black Mirror_ – in particular the eerily prescient episode "Nosedive" – but while several outlets have pointed the similarities out, China's ultimate goal goes even further.


----------



## nysister (Sep 21, 2018)

"This is potentially a totally new way for the government to manage the economy and society," economist Martin Chorzempa from the Peterson Institute for International Economics told _The New York Times_ in July.

"The goal is algorithmic governance."

For such a complex plan, the crux of social credit is simple. In localised pilot programs that are already operational throughout Chinese cities, citizens are assigned a numerical score.

For positive personal and social acts – such as paying bills on time, engaging in charity, and properly sorting your recycling – citizens get their score bumped up, which gives them access to perks, like better credit facilities, cheaper public transport, and even shorter wait times for hospital services.

But if you break the rules, beware. People who are late with payments, or caught jaywalking or smoking in non-smoking areas, will be punished.

In what's being described as a "digital dictatorship", their score takes a hit for each infraction, meaning they incur things like financial penalties and even travel restrictions.

*That's what happened to investigative journalist Liu Hu, who says the social credit system destroyed his career after he was blacklisted for making accusations of government corruption.

Branded "dishonest", he had access to rail travel suspended, and his social media accounts – comprising some 2 million followers – were reportedly shut down, effectively making his job impossible.*
As Hu told Foreign Correspondent, he doesn't believe most Chinese are aware of how these kinds of punishments could affect them.

"You can see from the Chinese people's mental state," he says.

"Their eyes are blinded and their ears are blocked. They know little about the world and live in an illusion."

But the social credit system reaches even further than this.


----------



## nysister (Sep 21, 2018)

As Hu told Foreign Correspondent, he doesn't believe most Chinese are aware of how these kinds of punishments could affect them.

"You can see from the Chinese people's mental state," he says.

"Their eyes are blinded and their ears are blocked. They know little about the world and live in an illusion."

But the social credit system reaches even further than this.

*Individuals aren't the only ones subject to this gamification. So too are companies inside China, but also businesses outside it – with international airlines already feeling the coercive aspects of the controversial system, which some fear could "interfere directly in the sovereignty of other nations".

Back home, surveys show the early system is already popular with socially advantaged citizens who are already enjoying the perks of pilot programs.

In other words, the game is on.*

"It sounds like it will help improve the quality of citizens in the long run," Shanghai-based saleswoman Joyce Hu told NPR last year.

"As long as it doesn't violate my privacy, I'm okay with it."


----------



## lavaflow99 (Sep 21, 2018)

Wow that is disturbing.   But sadly not surprising.  Probably some elements are already occurring here in the US.

Sounds like some book I read in high school but can't remember the name.


----------



## nysister (Sep 21, 2018)

lavaflow99 said:


> Wow that is disturbing.   But sadly not surprising.  Probably some elements are already occurring here in the US.
> 
> Sounds like some book I read in high school but can't remember the name.



The creepy thing is at first glance it makes sense, but it's so easy to destroy people like this. {shivers}


----------



## HappilyLiberal (Sep 22, 2018)

lavaflow99 said:


> Wow that is disturbing.   But sadly not surprising.  Probably some elements are already occurring here in the US.
> 
> *Sounds like some book I read in high school but can't remember the name*.



Straight out of George Orwell's "1984!"


----------



## nubiangoddess3 (Sep 23, 2018)

Chinese ppl don't know how to behave. Will the government also monitor their citizens aboard


----------



## nysister (Sep 23, 2018)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Chinese ppl don't know how to behave. Will the government also monitor their citizens aboard



That's an interesting question. They are sometimes known for poor manners while traveling. I didn't see how the government could monitor them everywhere. They'd have to base it on feedback from whomever they are traveling with. Which is even freakier.


----------



## lavaflow99 (Sep 23, 2018)

HappilyLiberal said:


> Straight out of George Orwell's "1984!"



That's the one!


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 24, 2018)

nubiangoddess3 said:


> Chinese ppl don't know how to behave. Will the government also monitor their citizens aboard



My ex said they are like the Appalacians of the Asian community with their behavior. 

Even if I think this could do some of them some good, big picture this is a nightmare. 

After seeing Michael Moore's movie today I can't take all of this stuff.


----------



## nysister (Sep 24, 2018)

intellectualuva said:


> My ex said they are like the Appalacians of the Asian community with their behavior.
> 
> Even if I think this could do some of them some good, big picture this is a nightmare.
> 
> After seeing Michael Moore's movie today I can't take all of this stuff.



Which movie?


----------



## intellectualuva (Sep 24, 2018)

nysister said:


> Which movie?



Farenheit 11/9. 

Go see it. It hasnt been publicized well, but its worth the matinee ticket.


----------

